# Can pigeons see infrared light?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a camera on the pigeon to check on him while I’m not there. It’s completely dark where he is with the exception of the Infared light which illuminates the area for the camera to see in the dark. I was watching the bird and I noticed he walked to the water container and drinked water from it with pinpoint accuracy. How did he do it? Can he see it?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

He probably remembered where it was and can sense or even smell it. Their eyesight is poor in the dark but it may not be totally blind in the dark.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*infared vision/no*

dear pidgy,-no,-mosquitoes[insects] have infared,-cats have wiskers,but cannot see in the dark-even if their eyes dialate to maximum,--pigeons have a very keen environmental awareness,-their vision/hearing follows..they can see the light spectrum[red/green/blue.--feral pigeons can see very far [miles]-away-while eating,but cannot tell is its a hawk or 747..--that small brain can process information at a rate a computer would be proud of ..[check your messages for info]-sincerely james waller


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

jameswaller said:


> dear pidgy,-no,-mosquitoes[insects] have infared,-cats have wiskers,but cannot see in the dark-even if their eyes dialate to maximum,--pigeons have a very keen environmental awareness,-their vision/hearing follows..they can see the light spectrum[red/green/blue.--feral pigeons can see very far [miles]-away-while eating,but cannot tell is its a hawk or 747..--that small brain can process information at a rate a computer would be proud of ..[check your messages for info]-sincerely james waller


I checked it, but you aren't allowing pms to be replied back to you. Thank you for your input


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey there, I don't know if pigeons can see infra red light but what I do know is this......I go in my loft whilst it's dark to gather my racers. I wear a red head light that is very dim and just gently pick em right off the perch. It seems as tho they cant see me coming, although a few of them do jump down to the floor but I suspect that's because they hear me walking and stepping around.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I do not believe they see uv light.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*light spectum/rays of sun light*



heeler said:


> Hey there, I don't know if pigeons can see infra red light but what I do know is this......I go in my loft whilst it's dark to gather my racers. I wear a red head light that is very dim and just gently pick em right off the perch. It seems as tho they cant see me coming, although a few of them do jump down to the floor but I suspect that's because they hear me walking and stepping around.


dear heeler,--in the old days,photographers would develop film in a [dark room],using a red light,--pigeons donot just sleep,it is a form of [hibernation]-whereas the they control,breathing,heartrate,etc.with-eye,s closed all on one leg/foot..--the red light apparently doesnot frighten them,-I tried that also,and yes-we can pick them up...amazing birds..--I love em..sincerely james waller


----------

